# Aliens.Colonial.Marines.XBOX360-COMPLEX Also XBLA and DLC



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Dead.Space.3.German.PAL.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED*
German region dupe of Dead Space 3, unsure what goes with things being cut or not here.

*Special.Forces.Seal.Team.X.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Another of the third person XBLA shooting games. Sales patter is laden with buzzwords though it could work
http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/STX/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d802584112ad

*Devil.May.Cry.Costumes.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
"get three alternative outfits to ensure you are Demon slaying in the latest Limbo attire, including one inspired by previous Devil May Crys"
*The.UnderGarden.Ludwig.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
"Download 2 additional levels for The UnderGarden and discover new ways to solve puzzles! "
*Forza.Horizon.February.Jalopnik.Car.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
6 new cars: 2013 Subaru BRZ; 1973 Mazda RX-3; 1970 Nissan Datsun 510; 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser; 1991 Ferrari 512 TR; 1966 Ford Country Squire
Supposedly another for season pass holders or whatever that is, not sure how that plays out for JTAG/RGH types.
*Hitman.Absolution.Suit.And.Gun.Collection.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Actually might be worth it, some deus ex inspired stuff and some other niceties.
http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/P...llection/a4f822c7-2f49-4b51-8b44-d50ee4f08395
*Resident.Evil.6.Stage.Map.Pack.B.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
"Rooftop Mission and Creature Workshop to The Mercenaries [mode]"
*Omerta.City.Of.Gangsters.The.Bulgarian.Colossus.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Absolutely tiny DLC today for the recently released Omerta- City of Gangsters simulation game.
Adds a new henchman (a large former boxer and fists for the same).

*Aliens.Colonial.Marines.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Should be region free.
This one flew under my radar, Aliens games, much like the films, have traditionally been a mixed bag; some are legendarily great, some are held as early examples of things to come and others are panned hard. Being a February release it could go either way though having the Borderlands devs on the case probably points it towards chances of being better.

Words from Amazon

Aliens: Colonial Marines is a First-Person Shooter set in the Alien movie franchise universe in which the player takes on the role of a member of a squad of colonial marines sent to the planet LV-426. The game is designed as a true sequel to the 1986 movie, Aliens, done in video game format, and features iconic locations, weapons and alien varieties from Aliens and other movies in the series. Additional features include: four-player co-op functionality, a new alien type, and customizable weapons.

A True Sequel to Aliens in Video Game Form

You and your friends against the deadliest killers in the galaxy. Another glorious day in the corps. 

 Buckle up, soldier. Welcome to Aliens: Colonial Marines. Created by Gearbox Software, the critically acclaimed and fan-favorite developers of Borderlands and Brothers In Arms, this first-person shooter is steeped in the eerie, claustrophobic and terrifying atmosphere that made the Aliens films successful worldwide. You and your friends will become the most badass military outfit in the galaxy - the US Colonial Marines. It's down to you to not just survive, but wipe out the Xeno infestation.
Key Game Features

    Enlist in the Marine Corps - Bringing you a true sequel to James Cameron's classic Aliens, get tooled up with classic Marine weapons including pulse rifles, sentry turrets, arc welders, motion trackers, flame-throwers, powerloaders, and more.
    The Most Authentic Aliens Experience Ever - Using authentic environments inspired by the film series, including Hadley's Hope, the Sulaco and LV-426, players will be immersed in an eerie, atmospheric world where any moment could bring death.
    Drop-in / Drop-out Co-op Gameplay - The masters of co-op bring their expertise to the Aliens universe. Xenos getting too tough? Call up your buddies so they can drop in with extra firepower. The whole campaign can be played with a squad of up to four players, dropping in and out as necessary through self-contained missions within an overarching narrative.
    Loadouts and Upgrades - Create your perfect killing machine. An extensive upgrade system allows players to customize their characters to play the way they want. Earn experience to get perks, new weapons and new looks for your squad.
    A Variety of Aliens to Face - Battle against the full class of aliens seen in the first three movies -- together known as xenomorphs -- including the Facehugger, Chestburster, and Drone alien from Alien, the Warrior and the Queen aliens from Aliens, as well as the Runner alien from Alien 3. The game also features an all-new heavily-armored alien variety, known as "The Crusher."


*Video* Single, multiplayer and otherwise is available.


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*


```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

                          Aliens : Colonial Marines
							 
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English (Multi5)
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD1                Genre    : Shooter        ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 02-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Buckle up, soldier! Welcome to Aliens: Colonial Marines. Created by Gearbox, 
  the critically acclaimed and fan-favourite developers of Borderlands and 
  Brothers In Arms, this first-person shooter is steeped in the eerie, 
  claustrophobic and terrifying atmosphere that made the Aliens films successful
  worldwide. 

 

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  Enjoy - Buy the game if you like it!
  


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 7, 2013)

The game i'm really waiting for, like you said the previous Aliens games have been a mixed bag, but with Gearbox doing this one i have high hopes.


----------

